# Bill TGG Takes Reserve GC!!!!



## Captain Morgan (Sep 9, 2006)

congrats to Bill TGG for winning Reserve.  Dizzy Pig took first, in what was
an apparently very close contest.  Bill took several walks, so when he gets back he can tell you how many.  Gary also did very well, even though
he was by himself.

  Way to represent the board guys!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Sep 9, 2006)

DAM ! AWESOME !!!!! Way to Go BILL and GARY !
[smilie=a_goodjob.gif]  [smilie=a_bravo.gif]  [smilie=banana.gif] [smilie=a_goodjob.gif]  [smilie=a_bravo.gif]  [smilie=banana.gif] [smilie=a_goodjob.gif]  [smilie=a_bravo.gif]  [smilie=banana.gif] [smilie=a_goodjob.gif]  [smilie=a_bravo.gif]  [smilie=banana.gif]


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Sep 9, 2006)

Fantastic job! Congrats to both Bill and Gary! [smilie=a_partyguy.gif]  [smilie=drink.gif]  [smilie=muffin.gif]  :cheers  [smilie=a_goodjob.gif]


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 9, 2006)

Good job Bill!


----------



## chris1237 (Sep 9, 2006)

Great Job Bill!!!


----------



## wittdog (Sep 9, 2006)

Way to go guys...


----------



## WalterSC (Sep 9, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> congrats to Bill TGG for winning Reserve.  Dizzy Pig took first, in what was
> an apparently very close contest.  Bill took several walks, so when he gets back he can tell you how many.  Gary also did very well, even though
> he was by himself.
> 
> Way to represent the board guys!




Alright way to go teams !!!!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 9, 2006)

Just got off the phone with Bill, he's tickled pink!!!  Congrats Bill and Gary and Chris C. (Dizzy Pigs)!!!  Good job guys!!!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Sep 9, 2006)

Talked with Bill tonight...very gracious guy in victory!  AWESOME JOB BILL, BILL and LIL Q'er!!

You to Gary! 8)


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 9, 2006)

Congrats guys way to go!


----------



## Rich Decker (Sep 10, 2006)

Good job Bill, it's awesome to hear your name called at the end.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 10, 2006)

Thanks everyone.  Just getting up this morning.  Moving a little slow.  Still got to unpack the truck.  

What an amazing weekend.  I couldn't be any happier and prouder of our team.  Its a grat feeling to be called up on that stage for a showing, but when you get called up for the RGC, man that is great.  Here is the first pic and I will start a new thread with the rest.

Bill's Grill results.

Chicken 2nd place
Brisket 2nd place 
and Wolfe rub Ribs 5th place.


----------



## Thom Emery (Sep 10, 2006)

Congrates Bro


----------



## Cliff H. (Sep 10, 2006)

Good Job Bill.


----------



## Finney (Sep 10, 2006)

Good job guys.  Way to go. [smilie=a_goodjob.gif]


----------



## allie (Sep 10, 2006)

Great job Bill!!  Congrats!!

I see you didn't list a placing in the Anything Butt.  I was really anxious to hear the results there.  Oh well, you performed very well in other categories!


----------



## Bruce B (Sep 10, 2006)

Congratulations Bill, L'il Quer, gary, and Chris C.

Great job Bill, long overdue!!!!


----------



## DaleP (Sep 11, 2006)

WTG guys!


----------

